# Do u outsource your photo editing work to freelancers in online?



## reynuga (Jul 3, 2013)

I want photographers to provide genuine answer. What kind of retouch work/editing work for your photography do u outsource to people in freelance website??


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 3, 2013)

None.

I assume you are thinking of starting a business or looking to improve an existing business that does outsourced editing?

If so, I'm not sure there will be a huge market for that.  Pros are probably all going to edit their own work or have people in their own company whose job that is.  And amateurs either have fun editing and thus no reason to outsource OR they dislike editing, but you as a company would have to compete with automatic processing software like instagram. There may be SOME people in between, who are amateurs, appreciate the look of a well and properly edited photo, yet dislike editing themselves, who may be interested. But not many. And marketing to them would be very tough.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 3, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> None.
> 
> I assume you are thinking of starting a business or looking to improve an existing business that does outsourced editing?
> 
> If so, I'm not sure there will be a huge market for that.  Pros are probably all going to edit their own work or have people in their own company whose job that is.  And amateurs either have fun editing and thus no reason to outsource OR they dislike editing, but you as a company would have to compete with automatic processing software like instagram. There may be SOME people in between, who are amateurs, appreciate the look of a well and properly edited photo, yet dislike editing themselves, who may be interested. But not many. And marketing to them would be very tough.



That's not true. 

I know PLENTY... of professional photographers who outsource their editing.

I actually edit for one of them.  

He's a pro photographer... but he wants to spend his time shooting, running his business, and the rest of the time spent with his family... not editing.  So he gives it to me.

I have another friend who outsources her album designs to me.

I could list you off a bunch of professional (and GOOD) photographers in Nashville who outsource editing, because they love shooting... but not spending time in photoshop.

There's a market for it.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 3, 2013)

Although, when it comes to *my* work specifically.

I don't outsource it.

Because I'm stubborn, proud, and a control freak.

I want to say that it's 100% MY work.  If I can't do something, I either throw it out, or I just don't fix it.  Even if, when asking in a photo forum, for example, someone else edits it for me to "show" me... I won't use their edit.  I'd sooner throw out the image, or leave it as is.

That's my own personal issue, however.

Maybe... MAYBE... someday I'll get over that, and also decide to outsource.  LOL

I think someone here just did that though.  I wanna say it was Kathy?  Or maybe it was Pink Door.  I don't remember... One of those lovely ladies has a thread about outsourcing.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay I stand corrected. Maybe it's just not a cultural trend around here or something, or maybe I tend to make friends with above average control freaks =P

How do you market to those clients? That sounds like a nice potential side business.


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 3, 2013)

Also, do you find that in order for it to be lucrative enough, you need to have an extremely streamlined workflow with a suite of pre-programmed actions, etc.? Or are you able to make enough for it to be worthwhile with more deliberate processing?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 4, 2013)

Outsourcing is very common, BUT you have to be very, very good at it to make a go of it.  I don't, but then I don't shoot the volume that requires it.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 4, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> How do you market to those clients? That sounds like a nice potential side business.



I don't.  

I got hooked up with the photographer I'm working with now through my friend that I design albums for.  And she threw me her album designs because she knew I liked doing it, and she doesn't. 

I'm not a retoucher, so I don't advertise my services for that, but the editing I'm doing for the other photographer is very basic stuff for his wedding proofs to show to clients.  He used to outsource them to a bigger company, but he's a huge believer in "supporting local businesses", so when my friend told him I could probably do it for him, he contacted me and we made it happen.



Gavjenks said:


> Also, do you find that in order for it to be lucrative enough, you need to have an extremely streamlined workflow with a suite of pre-programmed actions, etc.? Or are you able to make enough for it to be worthwhile with more deliberate processing?



I don't have anything pre-programed.

For the album designs she sends me all the potential album images... a folder of her favorites and a folder with the rest.  I go through her favorites first and try to construct the story of the wedding day using those, and I use the other folder for filler images and extra details.  The layout is completely custom, depending on how many details were in the wedding, and how the images were shot.  

As far as my editing for the other photographer, after I cull images, I edit one, and I sync the settings of similar images in Lightroom, and then go through and tweak what needs to be tweaked.

*I* don't plan on making it a huge part of my income editing for other people, but I do it when it comes to me through word of mouth, because I could use the income right now.  But I don't market it... because I'm a photographer myself and I want to be able to get my own work done and not be bogged down with everyone else's stuff, however, I know people who outsource to companies or individuals whose only job is to edit other people's stuff.  So there is definitely a market for it.  Absolutely.


----------



## reynuga (Jul 4, 2013)

What type of retouch work people look to outsource to others??


----------



## e.rose (Jul 4, 2013)

reynuga said:


> What type of retouch work people look to outsource to others??



Everything.

If it has people in it... and it's a photograph... it has the potential to be sent out for retouching work.

The REAL question is... are you any GOOD at it?


----------



## reynuga (Jul 4, 2013)

I understand talent is important. without being good at it doing others work is not a good business last long.
Can u provide me the type of works you can think of and the charges. just list me what comes to your mind..

example:
remove background of any picture  =   20USD


----------



## e.rose (Jul 4, 2013)

reynuga said:


> I understand talent is important. without being good at it doing others work is not a good business last long.
> Can u provide me the type of works you can think of and the charges. just list me what comes to your mind..
> 
> example:
> remove background of any picture  =   20USD



I can't, because I don't charge that way. 

Like I said, I'm not a retoucher.

The one guy I edit for pays me a flat rate to edit his weddings.  I'm doing basic edits for him.

The other person I edit for pays me by the hour when she needs me to work on someone's complexion or remove something, or whatever.

I don't make my living at retouching, so I don't know.  It's just extra cash for me on the side.

You'd be better doing your research somewhere like www.retouchpro.com :sillysmi:

THOSE guys over there are retouchers and will be more familiar with the business practices of the industry than anyone here.


----------



## thespin (Jul 4, 2013)

LOL, there's literally 1000 different companies oversees that will retouch, clip, enhance photos for pennies and they are all fighting over those pennies.  The only saving grace is that major (non photography) companies dont deal with them because of the tax implications.  I can tell you that ALL of the major photo houses are using these oversees vendors.  Your only option is to

1.) Become very, very good at it
2.) Develop face to face  relationships with other photographers or businesses.

Remember, there are no "shipping cost" to get your photo to these digital sweatshops and they are spamming the hell outta the industry.  I get more offers for clipping services than i do Viagra.

I would personally focus on something that can not be outsourced, which is good photography talent and creativity.

And yes, I use these sweatshops.  I use them as badly as my clients use me.  I work for 3-4 bucks a photo, have a commercial studio location, expensive equipment, transport truck, yada yada.  Granted my photography business is a bit different (rotational product photography), but you get the point.  Good luck!


----------



## Gavjenks (Jul 4, 2013)

> I would personally focus on something that can not be outsourced, which is good photography talent and creativity.


Or trauma surgery =P


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 4, 2013)

i saw a website recently.. cant remember the name of it to save my life but it was basically a big website that i guess basically employeed a bunch of retouchers and charged per photo like $5 i want to say. i dont know, i looked briefly as i had just kinda stumbled upon it. there are a ton of retouchers ive seen on model mayhem too. 

i like editing for the most part, so i wouldnt outsource unless i magically became a very busy pro photographer.. which i dont see happening anytime soon. lol


----------

